# O.K. Who Is Going To Do A NX-01/Stukas Diorama?



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Really looked neat on tonight's Enterprise episode.

The Enterprise NX-01 blasting away with her phasers at Stukas over NY.

Any 1/350th Stukas out there?

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...ohdeargod.....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> ...ohdeargod.....


Don't worry John.

These were souped-up alien ray shooting stukas. Everythings ok.
They weren't crazy enough to pit stock stukas against the Enterprise.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Any 1/350th Stukas out there?
> 
> James


I'm sure Trumpeter will someday offer stukas in 1/350.

They are doing a model of EVERYTHING in 1/350.

In fact, I think they are doing a 1/350 model of the 1/350 NX-01 kit.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

John P said:


> ...ohdeargod.....


Actually, that was cool as hell!


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

It sure was. I really enjoyed the show. Looks like this may be the
best season so far.

Oh, I found 1/144th Stukas but no 1/350th ones.

Could always do a forced perception diorama. LOL!

Oh, and another great scene was the last couple of minutes
of the show. Lots of different ships coming out to meet the
Enterprise. I am sure someone will get screen caps and post
them somewhere.

Maybe more subjects for RC/Ertl/PL to consider.

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Forced perception is what Enterprise is.
Forced perspective is what a diorama would be .

I think Skywave makes 1/700 Stukas. Looks like we can have them either half as big, or twice as big as we need.



> I'm sure Trumpeter will someday offer stukas in 1/350.
> 
> They are doing a model of EVERYTHING in 1/350.


 Ya know.... it would be REALLY interesting if they did a 1/350 kit of Germany's cancelled carrier, the Graf Zepplin. as it would have appeared finished, and with a complete airwing of Bf-109Ts and Ju-87Cs. Hmmmm.....


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

How about some 1/1000 Stuki for the new kit coming next year?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Is that the feminine version of the Stuka?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Nope. Plural.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I believe the plural would be "Sturmkampflugzeugen." :freak:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

gesundheit


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You mean that show called Interprise is still on. Oh the horror. The pain.
Oh it must be time for my medicine again. :freak:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It's still on. Take one for me, too.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I need one too. 

Stukas !?!.....who the hell in the Enterprise show staff dreamed that one up?????
The Stuka was a ground attack vehicle, not a fighter. They should have used 109's or 262's armed with beam weapons. Stukas are slow as dogs and were mostly designed as dive bombers. sheesh.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

You guys are kidding right?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Old_McDonald said:


> I need one too.
> 
> Stukas !?!.....who the hell in the Enterprise show staff dreamed that one up?????
> The Stuka was a ground attack vehicle, not a fighter. They should have used 109's or 262's armed with beam weapons. Stukas are slow as dogs and were mostly designed as dive bombers. sheesh.


I agree Stukas aren't as cool as some of the German experemental stuff they were cooking up. What was their version of a flying wing fighter?

That would have been cooler.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Never mind the Stukas, I still don't get how our giant starship flew in an atmosphere at low-level at only 200 kph without falling out of the sky. Since when did it have repulsorlift drivers? I'm sick of this ship being infinitely more capable than any later Enterprise.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I hate to tell you this but my research has concluded, that the show called Enterprise
is a result of mass hip


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry hit wrong button. now where was I. Oh yes, the result of Rick Bergman mind control. He has made everyone dream that he can do Star Trek better than Gene Roddenberry. The nightmare will end when you saw 3 times LET IT END,LET IT END,LET IT END. Of course since I am not a scientist, I could be wrong. Hey it is worth a try.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

the german equivalent to the flying wing fighter was the Komet. It was rocket propelled and really only was able to carry enough fuel to fly for about 10 minutes before gliding down to earth. I think if the Germans had used the jet fighter (model 262), they would have used fighters that had a real chance to keep up with the speed of the starship. Certainly, no Stuka could achieve the 500+ mph needed to keep up with Enterprise.


Also, I don't know if it's cannon but I believe that antigravity has already been discovered by the time of Enterprise NX. I suppose that they could have used this to give the ship some buoyancy. Those stubby wings the shuttle pods have don't exactly inspire me that they provide all of the lift at low speeds.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

As folks who like scifi and IMAGINATION, I would think that a little thing like using the Stukas to attack the Enterprise wouldn't bother anyone. Is it possible that the aliens hopped up the engines for the Nazis'? Could it be that the me109's flight characteristics were so altered you couldn't fly the damn thing? How about the Stuka airframe was the only one capable of enough lift and strength to mount the damn things on? In the end though, you guys are right, On the CGI Stukas, I noticed that the damn exhaust pipes were Royce-Merlin!!!!!!!!!! Blasphemy!


Puts on virtual flame suit, with anti-radition capabilities


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am an expert on Enterprise, I watched part of one episode.  

I can not pickup a UPN station, so I have not been able to watch the series.
I am sure it is a good SCI-FI series, but I will never think of it as ST.

If the next STAR TREK movie/series, is written and produced by tribbles,then it will be canon. :devil: 

Lloyd :freak:


----------



## alpha-8 (Oct 31, 1999)

screen captures anywhere?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think the German flying wing asked about is more appropriately the Horton Ho229 - ( http://www.inpayne.com/models/ho229nf.html ). The Messerschmitt 163 Komet is more properly referred to as a tailless design (referring to its lack of a horizontal stabilizer). It had a completely seperate, definable fuselage. But there were a great many flying wing projects proposed at the end of the war: www.luft46.com

As for the Stukas - the plasma cannons were fitted in the same position as the Ju-87G's 37mm tank-busting cannon, and the plasma cannons were pretty dern big. I can see why they'd use th Stuka instead of a lightweight like the 109. Although it would have made more sense to use a twin-engine fighter design like the Me-110 or Me-410. But the Stuka is more widely recognizable by the unwashed masses.


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

The Enterprise NX-01 has entered the atmosphere before: recall the pilot episode, or one of the episodes of the first season. Then again, the general shape of the Enterprise would make atmospheric maneuvers far more feasible for that ship than any of the later ones, with the exception of the E, which I think could maneuver in the air at HIGH altitudes rather than at a few hundred feet like the NX-01. Of course, the impulse exhaust from the NX-01 should have baked the Empire State Building and most of NYC. But, fiction is fiction, even science fiction.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Reed did mention that they were dive bombers and was recalling a bunch of stats on them as they were coming at them. Also, I remember one type of jet fighter that was introduced in the last days of the war that was supposed to be a dive bomber or the other way around, I can't remember. Hitler was always saying I want this to do that when they we'ren't designed for that purpose.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Please oh please, powers that be, put Trek to bed already. Wait another 25 years, then pick it back up. It's getting painfull. Let it retain some dignity and just pull the plug. Make your cash on marketing on it. Just stop the madness!!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

I never watch this show, have no interest in it...and don't generally participate in any threads regarding it.

However, by a horrible chance of fate, I turned on my TV tonight and discovered my set tuned to Enterprise with this particular scene in progress.

Without commenting on the validity of the plot, I observed the WORST computer graphics since Comodore VIC-20 became obsolete more than 20 years ago. It is absolutely beyond my comprehension that CGI could be so atrocious. I swear that CGI gets worse every time I see it. How is it possible for computer capabilities to keep regressing at such a rate? Of course, I'm making the assumption that the scene is computer generated. In fact, it looks like Hanna Barbara animation circa 1960.

How can anybody seriously defend such abominable trash with a straight face?


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Actually, I thought the graphics for that episode were very well done, with the exception of a few, like the White House redress. That looked like something out of a computer game. Otherwise, it was fairly top notch.

However, I do agree with you that CGI seems to be getting worse... it strikes me that the visual effects of the movies--before Insurrection and Nemesis--were far more real than they have become. The reliance on computer models instead of physical models is becoming tiresome.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Enterprise has struggled in the ratings, so it's only natural to cut costs somewhere. Like JohnP says, it's good enough for the unwashed masses. Most people were probably really shocked to learn there really weren't alien equipped Stukas available for stunt work!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

"This TV show starring Scott Bakula, answers the age old
question: what if a cuttlefish were allowed to create and write
a show."

"What is Enterprise?"

Edge


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wanna see good CG, watch the second half of the Farscape miniseries tonight. Last night's effects scenes were astonishing! That Skarran dreadnought plowing into the rocks of a planet's ring system - WOAH!

German jets and rockets planes:

_Operational for about the last full year of WWII were the following:
_
*Messerschmitt 262.* Designed as a twin-jet fighter, Hitler demanded it be used as a bomber. This distracted it from its designed purpose for a while, but it was eventually put to use against allied bombers with great success. But too little, too late. 
http://www.inpayne.com/models/me262a2a_tamiya.html

*Arado AR-234.* Designed as a twin-jet fast bomber and recon aircraft. Enjoyed some success at both. 2 and 4-engine versions built.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ar234c.html

*Messerschmitt 163* Komet. A short-range rocket plane designed to zip up there, blast our bombers, and glide back home. 

_ Built, but too late to see combat:_

*Heinkel He 162 Volksjaeger.* Produced in squadron strength, squdarons weere activated. It MAY have seen a mission or two against out bombers, but no records exist to confirm it.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/he162.html

*Bachem Natter.* Vertical-launch point-defense rocket intercepter. Built, deployed, but never actually launched in anger.

_In planning or prototype, but never built:_

*Horten Ho 229.* The twin-jet flying wing fighter. A prototype _was _flown. Then the war ended.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ho229nf.html

*Focke-Wulf Ta-183.* Fw's single-jet fighter. Well along in planning and testing, but no metal had been cut yet when the war ended. The design was probably used by the Russians to develop the MiG-15.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/ta183.html

*Messerschmitt P.1101.* Prototype built, but never flown. The US captured it and used the design to develp the Bell X-5 swing-wing testbed.
http://www.inpayne.com/models/mep1101.html

Any other German design was nowhere near the stages of the above. basically the 262 and the 234 were the only operational jets to see combat in WWII.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

The FX are always good; I won't comment on other aspects of the show.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

And for what it's worth, the NX was going about 120 mph, not 500 mph (T'Pol ordered them to slow to 200 kph before they got to the city).

I actually liked this 2-episode arc. It was a decent end to the crazy "Alien Nazi" ender for the last season. Now they can get going with some even better stuff.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Well, they weren't built to attack a ship from the future! They were built to fight the US army in America. Whathisname, mentioned they weren't any kind of threat to the ship...till they started firing on them.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

The Whitehouse looked cartoonish in its colors...not very realistic. But the Enterprise flying over New York, looked great! I don't know what Brent Gair could be talking about.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

http://www.ghqmodels.com/store/ac33.html

At 1/285 scale this may be close enough in scale to achieve your dioramma desires. Personally I'm looking for a 1/32 Revell JU-87 Stuka...its OOP


DLM


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Brent Gair said:


> I never watch this show, have no interest in it...and don't generally participate in any threads regarding it.
> 
> However, by a horrible chance of fate, I turned on my TV tonight and discovered my set tuned to Enterprise with this particular scene in progress.
> 
> ...


Hunh, evidentally you never saw 'The Last Starfighter'.

While I do agree that the CG in the begining of the episode with the close-up of the shuttle escaping back into space was pretty poor. The stuff over the city was pretty good. And any CG on its worst day is better than any Hanna-Barbara stuff.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Never mind the Stukas, I still don't get how our giant starship flew in an atmosphere at low-level at only 200 kph without falling out of the sky. Since when did it have repulsorlift drivers? I'm sick of this ship being infinitely more capable than any later Enterprise.


John, thanks yes, it was the Ho229 I was thinking about.

On the other hand, knowing what a 'canon' guy you are. How was the TOS Enterprise able to bounce along at a 45 degree angle in the atmosphere in 'Tommorrow is Yesterday' (much slower than 200Kph mind you) without falling to the ground?


I do think Enterprise is one of the best 'Trek' shows out there, but I agree that this pushed it about as far as you can go.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Comparing the Last Starfighter (the first-ever use of CG for all a film's spaceships) with current CG is not even close to being valid, imho .

Tepes - they never said how fast they were going in that Trek episode, except when the F-104 pilot said they were pulling away from him fast (and 104s could do Mach 2). The angle and movement of the ship made it clear it was struggling to gain speed, and was going too slow to stay in the air easily. As opposed to the NX, which is apparently able to cruise slowly at low altitude, in a level attitude, without any form of aerodynamic or antigrav lift at all.


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Shields can provide aerodynamic lift, and antigrav is invisible. Thirdly, you're silly, so don't try arguing that they only have polarized hull plating and no conventional shielding.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I agree with Richard Compton - the NX-01 and Stuka flight /battle scenes over New York looked fine to me.

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I thought the scene was very cool and I really thought some guys would do a Stuka with the Plasma Cannons mounted...Looks like I will have to, eventually!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> ...ohdeargod.....


 :roll: Perfect response!


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Is there an aviation schematic (3 or more view plans) warehouse site analogous to the Trek schematic site http://www.shipschematics.net/ ?


----------

